# Albany ny searching for nearby training..



## ICABOD-CHANG (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello i am from albany (upstate ny) been searching for ninjutsu training close by if anybody could be of assistance or possibly point me in the rite direction i would be greatly appreciative.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2010)

There is one Clifton Park

And there was one somewhere around Albany a couple years back

I do not train Ninjutsu so I do not know how good either is. 

I will check around and see if they have webpages and I will post them later unless someone beats me to it


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 5, 2010)

Bujinkan Buyu Albany - Mike Woerner - Albany, NY, however I can no longer find any info about this school

Also see here

There is a group that meets in Clifton Park in the Gold's Gym there. I have a web link somewhere but I can't find it just yet

This may help


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not super familiar with the area but go look on:

www.winjutsu.com


----------



## ICABOD-CHANG (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks allot ive been on these sites and i found that one in albany too but the link was broken an couldnt find it in the yellow pages either,,  
do u have any contact info for the one in clifton park?? or any others? that would be great thanks again..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2010)

This isn't the one I was talking about, or at least I don't think it is unless it moved.

http://www.katahodojo.com/

This is also in Clifton Park.

But remember I do not train Ninjutsu so I have no idea if they are good or not. Hopefully someone else on MT that does train the style can look at it and tell you more.

If I can't find the link to the other I wil try and stop by Gold's and ask. I drive by it on ocassion


----------



## stephen (Mar 7, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> This isn't the one I was talking about, or at least I don't think it is unless it moved.
> 
> http://www.katahodojo.com/
> 
> ...



Be aware that approaches in the Bujinkan vary widely between instructors. Looking at this dojo's instructors and their instructors it's clear that they will have a style of training which people tend to either love or hate.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2010)

stephen said:


> Be aware that approaches in the Bujinkan vary widely between instructors. Looking at this dojo's instructors and their instructors it's clear that they will have a style of training which people tend to either love or hate.


 
I am admittedly clueless about this, I'm a CMA guy 

I just know where a couple are that claim to teach it.


----------



## stephen (Mar 8, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> I am admittedly clueless about this, I'm a CMA guy
> 
> I just know where a couple are that claim to teach it.



They're do appear to be totally 'legit' in the sense of authorized to teach Bujinkan. So it's a fine link as far as that goes. It's just that there are many different approaches to training.


----------



## ICABOD-CHANG (Mar 8, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> This isn't the one I was talking about, or at least I don't think it is unless it moved.
> 
> http://www.katahodojo.com/
> 
> ...


 
Thanks i was checkin it out on there site an he seems legit,, but like stephen mention i can tell maybe his teaching ange lmay be differnt than im looking for,, looks like a husband wife an kids with a dojo in there 2 car garage,, not that theres anything wrong with that but im not sure if i feel too comfortable with that.. lol.. im sry i could be wrong he could be a great instructor an i shouldnt judge a book by its cover,,,,,
maybe its jus cuz in my head i picture a larger area with sumore senior members and more proffessional.. again i do mean to put down that at all i may actually becalling him soon... i wish tho i couldget a hold of the mike woerner dojo that said it was in albany but has now vanished,,, lol 
any others???.....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2010)

The other group, or maybe the same group :idunno: , that trained at the Clifton Park Gold's Gym was or is apparently associated with Shihan Jack Hoban and they use to meet there on Mondays and Wednesdays from 7:30 to 9:30. Maybe if you give Gold's Gym in Clifton park a call they can give you more info.

I have no idea if they still meet there, or if they are any good, and to be honest I dont know who Jack Hoban is either. They use to have a website but at the moment I cannot find it.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 9, 2010)

Javk Hoban lives in New Jersey, he's got a facebook page and can be contatced through there.  (don't have a link...can't get to facebook at work).  He might be able to shed light on if that group is still meeting.

I'll check with my instructor as he trains with jack as well to see if he has any other info to share, but that won't be until Sunday night.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Xue,

Just for future reference, Jack is one of the big names in the Bujinkan, going back to pretty much the beginning in the US, originally with Stephen Hayes (if you see any of the old "Warrior" series from Hayes, Jack is his training partner in quite a number of the photo sequences). He also was one of three top guys around to be a major part of an interview-style book with Hatsumi Sensei back in the day, the others being Charles Daniel and Doron Navon (the book is The Grandmasters Book Of Ninja Training). 

Jack was one of the first American students to be awarded Ju-Godan, and has authored a number of books himself, including one on Bojutsu, one of knife, and my personal favourite on philosophy, heavily influenced by his other mentor Robert L. Humphreys. A former Marine, Jack is definately an indication of some quality there.


----------



## Jason Popejoy (Apr 11, 2010)

I used to train in the Oneonta & Walton area, Follow I88 west bound out of Albany. I trained with a Don Gilkinson(sp) and some others back in the 90's one of the moderators for this site Jeff Velten (Kreth) might be able to help you find others in upstate NY.

Regards - Jason

(Jeff - Hope you don't mind me name droping you here)


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 11, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> Jack was one of the first American students to be awarded Ju-Godan, and has authored a number of books himself, including one on Bojutsu, one of knife, and my personal favourite on philosophy, heavily influenced by his other mentor Robert L. Humphreys. A former Marine, Jack is definately an indication of some quality there.



I've attended some of Jack's seminars... it was really good stuff.  *I'd* train with him more often if I could.


----------



## ICABOD-CHANG (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank u i much appreciate it,, would like to find something a little closer to albany if possible..  but thank u for the info..


----------

